# Case 1845c



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Ripped off a hydro line on my machine, lost a decent amount of fluid.

Can I just go to the tractor supply and buy some hydraulic pre-mix oil or is it imperative I use the Case additive?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The Hydraulic fluid at Tractor Supply will be fine.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Next question-

Just bought a grapple bucket and can only get it to go up. There is a foot pedal in the cab, am I missing something?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Figured it out. The pedal was super loose, tightened the turn-buckle and it works as it should.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Grapple buckets are the "cat's A$$"! :thumbsup:

Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks.

It's going to make firewood so easy.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't imagine a grapple working without a toggle switch on the joystick. Of course, I can't run the loader without the foot pedals.....I would look pretty silly on anything without Bobcat style controls.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Joasis said:


> I can't imagine a grapple working without a toggle switch on the joystick. Of course, I can't run the loader without the foot pedals.....I would look pretty silly on anything without Bobcat style controls.



I hate the bobcat hand controls.... Took me a while to get "ok" using them. 

I ran a couple of brand new Takeuchi track loaders and the joysticks made so much sense and I was a pro within minutes. The left hand does forward, back, right, left and the right hand does all your bucket controls. I really like these machines, power for days. Though they sip fuel pretty quick.


----------

